# Born Free Show LBC



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Well I spent Saturday shooting the Born Free chopper show in Long Beach California. I picked up a new Canon 5D MKII last week. I still haven't replaced any of my lenses yet, so had to stop by a friend's house on the way to pick a few. Great show lot's cool rides and a ton (two pallets) of free Pabst Blue Ribbon!
Cheers,
EF


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

nice pics!.. and nice choice on the camera... i wish i could afford something like that.. i just need some good lenses for mine (Olympus E-330)


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

cEElint said:


> nice pics!.. and nice choice on the camera... i wish i could afford something like that.. i just need some good lenses for mine (Olympus E-330)


Thanks! I'm pretty happy so far with the 5D MKII. It's replacing my Canon 1D MKII that was stolen last month. I'm not shooting as much sports anymore so I decided to go with a full size sensor and 21 megapixels. Now I just need to get my check from the insurance company so I can start replacing my lenses.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome pics  I love going to the bike shows.  Were going to go tattoo at a bike run this weekend  I have to get some nice bike pics when I'm not busy out there.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey those are some great shots, nice bikes.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice. That new cam is doing a nice job.


----------

